# hubbard lake outing II



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

more democracy at work. god i love this country!
which weekend would work best for a hubbard lake outing and fun tournament. 
january 26th and 27th or february 2nd and 3rd.
i can get rooms at the hotel for 35.00 a night for two people, two double beds. we also have a cabin available that goes for 55.00 a night but sleeps up to 6, two double beds and a futon.
anyways,
the weekend with the most votes wins.
i would be willing to add some prizes to our little tournament and will even drag the grill out to fry up some of those tasty walleyes everyone will be catching.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

What is the best way and where to catch walleye through ice on Hubbard? Be nice to have a get together up there if guys want to drive that far north.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

skeeter,
the most common methods are tip-ups with small treble hooks and jigging rapalas tipped with a minnow.
as far as where, the top spots to try are churchhill pt. , anchor market, bingham landing, the inside corner at the south end, the brick house on the south west side , the hardwoods and doctors point.
if that all sounds greek to you, stop in at the bait shop and i will show you on the map, thats really the best way to describe the spots we fish.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Ed; You can count me in, but I have one question. Why are both dates set for sunday and monday. I can fish saturdays and sundays but not mondays. I'll be up with one other guy and won't need a room. Also we plan on coming up this week if we're still laid off.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I can usually do a Saturday outing up there, and maybe a Sunday Morning. Just got back from two weeks off so vacation days will be a bit hard to come by for a while. Good to see you this past week ed. I fished south of the Hardwoods Saturday afternoon in about 10FOW. I didn't do any good - got there pretty late. A couple guys just north of me in 7 FOW did very well though - saw them land a 20" and 18" eye in the span of about 90 seconds. They were still chasing flags when I had to leave. They were right out front of that new cedar sided house (last one before the state land). Tight lines!


----------



## Fish Factor (Sep 6, 2001)

Skeeter
Like Ed was saying most fish come using tip ups. I have had my best luck off of Hardwoods point (West side) but Ive also caught em on the north and south part of the lake. We have had our best luck finding the first and fastest major break of a point or bar, and then fine tuning the area by locating spots that have some sand grass, rocks and or mussels. (Use your camera) I never have fished the East Side though Id like to give it a try. Its a big lake with lots of good spots so having a four wheeler or snowmobile comes in handy. The neat thing about Hubbard is the large Perch that can be caught. (Usually by tip ups also). I have also had success jigging with pimples and buckshot rattle spoons.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Hey sounds good to me. Appreciate the info from you guys. I have always wanted to try the lake. Seems the rooms aren't expensive also. Count me in for really either dates. I just love to fish.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

looked at the wrong calander on the dates. should be sat & sun so people can leave on sunday to go home. my rental calander list sat & sun on the same line. i will try and change the dates.

fishfoote,
i thought you might have gotten in on some of the action at the south end saturday. last night a friennd of mine limited off bingham in 20' to 40' of water.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I voted for the Jan. dates because the young man that won the Michigan High School Heisman award would like to come and that is the only weekend that he has fairly free. He's also a member of this site and his s/n is LOngbeard.. But me and my son can make either weekend. Ed, if there is anything I may be able to help out with let me know I'd be glad to help......


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Always a good chance I'll be up there both weekends, but I pick Feb given the ice conditions on the west side this past weekend - little spotty on the south end too.

Fish Factor - I lost your email, drop me a line [rtorz (at) horizongroup.com]. I'm definitely planning on making the tournament up there over the free fishing weekend 2/15. Like to get a team together!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I guess I screwed up AGAIN....1shot just got home from school and tells me that they want to go on the Feb. dates.

so take one away from Jan and add to Feb. but it still makes no difference..... KIDS........


----------



## The Teacher (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm going to Lost Lake Woods for a fishing derby on the 2 and was talking about fishing Hubbard in the afternoon. Should be able to join you for a bit.


----------



## percheye (Jan 2, 2003)

Either weekend sounds good to me. I like fishing with some competition. With some prizes on top of that count me in


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Bad dates for me........Bummer. I've always wanted to fish Hubbard.
Those dates are the first weekend and the last weekend of the "Shiver on the River" walleye tournament on the Saginaw River and Saginaw Bay (1/25 - 2/3). So hopefully I will be out on the bay by then or trying to figure out how to get a boat in the river.
If both the bay and the river are unfishable due to conditions, then I'll go to Hubbard.

I'm in a holding pattern.

*Edit - the Shiver dates are 1/25 - 2/8* 
Tim, thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Magnet check your PM box.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

I nevr fished hubbard, but heard it was a rally great fushery. I'll be up in rosscommon in mid-febuary, i won't go to hubbard. My question is, is it just as good in the summer???? Take many vacations up there in summer, neer fished hubbard, i'll be going in a kayak, would appreciate any summer info on the lake.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

Count me in but I have to go for the Feb dates, my wife is going to Az and won't be home until late the 26th so I'll be watching the kids. That's also Super Bowl sunday.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

February sounds good.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I will donate some product for a couple of the prizes. http://chartermi.net/~skeeter185/index.htm


----------



## walleyedreaming (Jan 4, 2003)

I am new to this site but I would enjoy a weekend at hubbard, my brother and I fished it a couple of times last year with decent succsess. If you are lucky enough to get into the perch there are some real hogs in there.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

fishfoote,
yes. i will put it in the truck and drive it out on the ice. we need to pick a spot for everyone to meet up at. i wonder if we should use my folks place. the green sea wall on the east shore. you can see that baby for a good two miles. that way i can just run everything down from their house.
do you know the sea wall and boat house i'm talking about. big sea foam green thing. south of anchor market about 15 cabins. 
i like that idea, if people need to get something the store and access is there.
just got a report that the west side still has some bad ice.

as far as the hamburgers go lets see how many people we will have coming up.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Ed please get me a room/2 double beds. The 35$ ones. I will be up Sat morning early sometime and stay Sat night. Thanks Nels Larsen


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Ed - do you have a head count? Fishbomb and Fish Factor are definitely in.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

fishfoote,
i am trying to get one as we speak. thanks for the heads count. my dad wants me to call on a porta-jon to put on the ice. i will wait to see how many we have coming before i worry about that. i will try to get to the stone bar on the 31st to get my diet caffine free non carbonated cola you offered to buy me.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

ttt


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

Are ice fishing nuts from Ohio allowed to attend?

Three of us on a Ice fishing expedition from Ohio ended up on Hubbard with Eastbay a couple of years ago

We called ahead to reserve a couple of shanties and Ed even moved his shanties to a new spot for us before we arrived. We had a lot of fun.

He convinced me that I could drive my van right out to the shanties. Being from Ohio, where we don't drive on frozen lakes, this was quite an experience for us to say the least. It took me a week to quit puckering. My friends opened all of the doors as soon as we hit the ice, ready to bail out at the first cracking sound. Little did we know that the ice makes all kinds of cracking sounds when you drive on it. I wish I could have recorded everything that was said in that short 5 minute drive.

I called Ed earlier this week to check the ice. We were planning a return trip to Hubbard soon anyway, then I saw about your outing.

Kim


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Kim, of course you and your friends are welcome. Be great to meet you. Don't bring any warm weather up with you we have had enough, Because of that please don't drive your van next to my shanty, that is unless we get a few more inches of ice.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

kim, it would be great to have you up. i just told a guy that story the other day. laughing as i think about it now. the look on your face the next day when you came in told me was good i can't imagine the conversation in the van.
hope to see you that weekend.


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

We are coming back up for sure, it's just a question of when right now.

I may make two trips up, one with a large group and one without.

I am friends with a large group of Ice Fisherman from Ohio that all belong to a fishing site in Ohio. They have been asking me to set up a trip somewhere, so why not to Hubbard. 

This could almost be like an Ohio State versus Michigan weekend. Michigan sportsman Versus GoFishOhio.com "Hardwater Hardcore" team

Ed, If I come up for the outing I'm sure I'll get there a couple of days early to fish.

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Kim


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

We'd be honored to host our fellow fishermen from Ohio! I like the idea of Michigan vs. Ohio - you guys get much ice?


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

Fishfoote,

Oh yeah, we have at least two feet of ice on every lake right now and the fishing is just fantastic, Just drop a bare hook down any hole and reel back in a big walleye. We just want to come up spend some time with you Michigan guys because we heard you were all so nice     

Actually no, we don't get but just a few weeks of good ice on an average year. maybe thats why we spend every second we can on the ice and love ice fishing so much.

Can anyone tell me about the water clarity at Hubbarb, will my camera work? If I remember right from the trip 2 winters ago it was very clear, Am I right?

Looking forward to meeting you guys,
Kim


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

Water clarity is very good, camera should work fine. Welcome!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Cameras work great in Hubbard - early in the year when the ice is clear, you don't even need a camera up to about 20 feet, you can just look down through the ice! That's pretty spooky


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

Fishfoote,

On a earlier post you had a heading of "spanking to come" while welcoming the Ohio anglers up to the outing.

You were I hope refering to some kind fishing competition and not some wierd pyhsical Michigan welcome, because we're not into that stuff, just fishing 

Kim (girls name but not a girl)


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I was referring to competition...sorry if I scared you - and thanks for clearing up the confusion on your name


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I to would like to try hubbard.Feb. is a possible for me.Hey sportsman i don't see your name on the list.

hoffie


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

The more the marrier!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

ttt


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Ed any up to date report on ice conditions?? This is mainly to get back to top.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Ed just reported on the other thread that there is an open spot acting up on Hubbard, it is about 400 yrds long and 100 yrds max wide. starts between churchill and the hardwoods. We still have a few days but will probably have to be very carful. Man the waters in Mi are sure unpredictable lately. Keep our heads up out there.


----------

